# Trouble finding the right bit!



## guitarguru (Jun 8, 2010)

I've looked everywhere my search engine took me for flush trim or pattern cutting router bits and I can't seem to find the size I need. 

Top bearing, 1/4 " Dia. 3/4" long flush trim 1/4" or 1/2" shank preferably carbide tipped or solid carbide.

The corners on the template for most guitar pickups are narrow and I have to keep sanding the corners out by hand. It's an inacurate pain for instruments priced upwards of $2500. 

I know the big builders use CNC machines but I don't have the room in my shop or the money to invest in that type of operation.

Thanks for the help, Steve


----------



## Watersports (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello Steve, This tool store might be able to help you out Electrictool.com They have a supplier that specializes in making custom knives and bits. 

John


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Hi Steve. Have you seen this bits sold by MLCS? the bottom two are solid carbide with bearings at the tip. the top two are carbide tipped

cat no large dia cut length shank dia
#5498	1/4" 1/2" 1/4"	
#5499	1/4" 1" 1/4"	
#5089	1/4" 1" 1/4"
#5099	1/4" 1" 1/4"


----------



## guitarguru (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks John I'll look into it, Steve


----------



## guitarguru (Jun 8, 2010)

The ones in the size i need were bottom bearing. the top bearing goes to 5/16 and is a pattern overhang bit. Thanks for the help


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

guitarguru said:


> I've looked everywhere my search engine took me for flush trim or pattern cutting router bits and I can't seem to find the size I need.
> 
> Top bearing, 1/4 " Dia. 3/4" long flush trim 1/4" or 1/2" shank preferably carbide tipped or solid carbide.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve - Someone else was looking for such a bit some months ago. I think they found one, StewMac(sp?) maybe? I think it was 1/8 shank though. Problem is if you have a shank mounted bearing that needs the same ID as the cutting diameter, you haven't got much left for and OD, zero to be exact. I don't know anything about routing guitar bodies but maybe a different template?


----------



## dermer2002 (May 29, 2010)

Hi Steve,

I have had the same type of issue with top bearing pattern bits and small radius inside corners. I think John is on the right track. Adjust your pattern/template to accommodate a bushing/straight bit combination. It takes a little time to do, but once done you can get those nice tight inside corner and have little or no sanding to do.


----------



## dermer2002 (May 29, 2010)

There are other benefits to the bushing/straight bit process. With a plunge router you can make several passes at increasing depths without the need for a really thick template. After you have done the perimeter in a small bit, you can move to a larger bushing and bit combination (with more distance between the bit and bushing) to clear the inside of the cavity without risking damage to the outside profile. All without moving or changing the template.


----------



## swampergene (Feb 10, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Hi Steve - Someone else was looking for such a bit some months ago. I think they found one, StewMac(sp?) maybe? I think it was 1/8 shank though. Problem is if you have a shank mounted bearing that needs the same ID as the cutting diameter, you haven't got much left for and OD, zero to be exact. I don't know anything about routing guitar bodies but maybe a different template?


Yes it is StewMac, not sure if they have the bit needed but I know the do sell some bits specifically used in guitar construction.


----------



## guitarguru (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for youer help. I've been buying off Stew Macs for years now. I actually bought the template I'm having trouble with off them. They don't sell the right bit for the corners of the template either, at least not a pattern bit.


----------

